# Post picture of your chip truck and/or chipper



## argueta (Jul 29, 2009)

I know some people invest a ton of money in your equipment. I would like to see how everyones set up is.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 29, 2009)

Home-made removable wood chip box on a Ford 1-ton dump bed. Dual 60" underbody toolboxes - one for saws, other for rigging and climbing gear.

Space between the chip box and cab is for bobcat mt-50 mini skid with grapple that loads from either side using my dump trailer ramps.

Bandit 200+ chipper.

Total Investment including truck, chip box, and chipper: $15k.


----------



## ASD (Jul 29, 2009)

4300 int. hooklift vermeer 1880





Kobelco ED190 bandit beast 2680




3 pet's Kobelco ed 190 Kobelco 80 Bandit 2680




Ford 650 hooklift 1800 Vermeer




911 F-350 van


----------



## ASD (Jul 29, 2009)

Bobcat T-300 Bandit 1890 on tracks




Carlton 8018 stumper




Kobelco 80 with rockhound mower




Bobcat T-320 




Int 7700 hooklift Bandit 1890 on tracks


----------



## ASD (Jul 29, 2009)

Comming soon to a yard near ME 




The daily driver




4 the camping trips




4 the lake when you need to go clear your head


----------



## argueta (Jul 29, 2009)

ASD, you have some badass equiptment. Keep them comming!


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 30, 2009)

TRUCKGUY1 said:


> Sorry, can't get the photos to load. Anyone help?



First, check to see what size each photo is by right clicking on it and looking at the properties. If it's bigger than around 350kb, you need to edit the photo and save it as a smaller image until it is smaller than 350kb.

Second, make sure the image is in an uploadable format such as bmp, jpeg or tiff.

If the problem isn't one of those two, I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## TRUCKGUY1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Arbor Pro, Thanks - I think I got it with your suggestions.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jul 30, 2009)

TRUCKGUY1 said:


> Arbor Pro, Thanks - I think I got it with your suggestions.



I find it much easier to use a photo hosting site instead of uploading pictures here.

Photobucket.com has free accounts and when you upload a picture, it automatically resizes it if it is too large.

Plus, then you can use the photos on other sites as well without having to upload them again.


----------



## TRUCKGUY1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks GR8, 

I finally got the photos to load, but I later deleted the post because I realized I was probably on the wrong forum. My photos were of an aluminum leafbox & dumper application for pickup trucks, not the real monters posted here.

truckguy


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jul 30, 2009)

TRUCKGUY1 said:


> Thanks GR8,
> 
> I finally got the photos to load, but I later deleted the post because I realized I was probably on the wrong forum. My photos were of an aluminum leafbox & dumper application for pickup trucks, not the real monters posted here.
> 
> truckguy



We are all equipment junkies here no matter what the cost or size.

Post em up.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, and I don't have a chipper yet but here's my chip box.

I've used it a couple of times with my partner's small vermeer.

It's a 6'x12' dump trailer and with the plywood it is 6' tall. I figure it will hold about 7,000 lbs of chips. (and still carry the skid when it's empty.)


----------



## groundsmgr (Jul 31, 2009)

ASD said:


> 4300 int. hooklift vermeer 1880
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Like the equip. especially the emergency responce nice thinking. The hook and lifts are great to work with.


----------



## ASD (Jul 31, 2009)

groundsmgr said:


> Like the equip. especially the emergency responce nice thinking. The hook and lifts are great to work with.




Thank you!


----------



## maloufstree (Jul 31, 2009)

ASD, if you don't mind me asking about those tarps that you are using on your chip truck. Do they hold up well and what kind of material is that? Where do u get it?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 1, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> ASD, if you don't mind me asking about those tarps that you are using on your chip truck. Do they hold up well and what kind of material is that? Where do u get it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig



Im not ASD, but...
I have a mesh tarp like that for the top of my truck, it is available at the farm store and Harbor freight IIRC. I got mine at Tractor Supply, it was cheaper than most commercial places.

They are almost like a trampoline mat, really durable.


----------



## maloufstree (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Hoosier, want to try one on my dump trailer.


----------



## ASD (Aug 7, 2009)

The place we use is


Tarps & tie-downs
26304 Corporate ave.
hayward ca. 94545
510-782-8772

WWW.tarpstiedowns.com


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 8, 2009)

ASD that is some nice equipment is it yours or do you work for someone else?


----------



## ASD (Aug 9, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> ASD that is some nice equipment is it yours or do you work for someone else?



It's mine. 

Well that is if your don't count all the $$$$$$$$$$$ I send to the banks each month:bang::bang:


----------

